# ground scenery on pedastal mount



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

3m spray adhesive


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not a taxidermist, but I have thought about a mount like this. My idea was to have the rubbed tree like yours coming ou of a crack in an artificial rock. This way the tree wouldn't look like it is just stuck on the base.....


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Also..like the tree..is that a spruce?


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

HortonWildman said:


> I'm not a taxidermist, but I have thought about a mount like this. My idea was to have the rubbed tree like yours coming ou of a crack in an artificial rock. This way the tree wouldn't look like it is just stuck on the base.....


Here is an example to help keep away from the look you dont want.
This base has no wood showing. Now there is nothing against wood pedestal bases, we do alot of them. But I chose to do this road killed buck on just a dirt, leaves, etc. base for this past years competition.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

It is a cedar tree! And like your mount.


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Are you planning on attaching the mount to the tree or somewhere else?


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

not a taxidermist, but its going to look good when your done


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think im going to mount on top but will have to cut a little off the tree!


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is one I did for one of my archery deer a while back. I ended up dusting the moss with some tan spray paint to dull the green later.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

It was very green in this pic but looks much better since I dusted it with tan paint.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks good cant wait to get mine done!


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

easton400 said:


> Looks good cant wait to get mine done!


HEY EASTON, long time no see!

That buck on my pedastal mount was the one you took a pick of me holding in your old front yard...then I got a second buck with my bow a few days later during rifle season on the urban hunt.

Didn't even look at the orig poster til now. I did a wood/glass end table with a forest floor scene on another project. I will try to take a pic of it for you tonight. I used spray foam and a wood file to shape, then mixed spraypaint coats for the color. Also used moss and some plastic veg.

Hope all is well.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 5, 2012)

sift some regular ole dirt or get somepeat moss...put in a bucket and mix elmers glue and water..stir into a mud.... scuff or sand the base where you will put the dirt and drill pilot holes and hot glue your grass or whatever folage into ur holes... when the grass is secure apply a layer of glue to the base where you scuffed the base then just apply your mud mix on the base and let it dry... may take a couple of days depending on humidity.. takes a while down here in south alabama.. it will dry hard as a brick...if you want to add anything on top of the dirt( leaves or loose grass,etc) just lay them out like you please and use the same mixtures of glue and water in a spray bottle and cover the habitat.. let dry... do this to most all my bases. works great...... make sure the ply wood or bottom of you base is already secured to you border or frame wood because the moisture will warp ply wood if not.... hope this helps man.. should look awesome


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the input been pondering on how I want to do it think have made up my mind to use the spray foam my buddy suggested think will look AWSOME when finished! THANKS FOR THE IDEA MATHEWDBL LUNG!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

...all very cool stuff......like the ideas/photos!


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm just a regular joe but here is a close-up of what my foam and spraypaint looked like. Looks better at a distance (most things do LOL).

Would someone please post a pic of the dirt/glue mix fininsed? Have heard this before and would like to see the finished result.

Thanks


----------



## wildthings (Jul 5, 2012)

here are a couple bases that ive done with the glue/dirt mix....


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

wildthings said:


> here are a couple bases that ive done with the glue/dirt mix....


Thanks!


----------



## D.Price (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Very sweet mount!!!!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well decided to use spray foam (great stuff) for the base shaved it down a little and now gunna use spray paint to give it some color! Will be putting first coat of brown on today then a coat of textured brown with little bit greenish tint, then am gunna use spray adhesive to place some fall colored peat moss in some spots and clumps of crp grass etc. Hopefully have pics later today What you all think this idea? Then just a waiting game for the deer to be done.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is the finising touches to my DIY project save lot of money and very proud of my work! Now just got to wait for the main attraction! And its all done! Dont know why but cant go to load pics!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Here we go!


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

nice!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

mathewdbl_lung said:


> Would someone please post a pic of the dirt/glue mix fininsed? Have heard this before and would like to see the finished result.
> Thanks


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

The cracked soil look is a nice touch Timberland Taxi. I also like how there are humps and dips. I prefer humps and dips vs the smooth flat/rounded look.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Updated pic!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

All finished with final touches all thats left is the mount which cant wait to get that call that its done, hopefully soon!


----------



## JJJones (Sep 25, 2012)

Using a drywall mix over screen works very well. You can even make rocks from chicken wire. Then dip cut cloth into the drywall plaster and wrap the rolled up screen. You can use cement coloring to get your desired look. Even add some filler like very small gravel to give it a rough texture look.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Got the call the other day that my buck is done now just have to pay the rest and he will be home!


----------



## Trvsbchtld (Jan 28, 2013)

It looks good easton400, where did you get the wood at the bottom or did you make it?


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Actually I used some cabinet doors and did some modifying them!


----------

